# First Post....Help me name my "farm"



## Peruvian9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, 
This is my first post here....I own one Peruvian Paso, one Paso Fino, 2 Pit bulls and one Weimaraner.
My husband and I are trying to come up with names for our farm. Eventually I would like to board a few horses. I promote Natural Horsemanship and safe trail riding....
I'm trying to think of things I could incorporate into the name...it has a creek running thru it...but I don't like the creeks' name...{ Hog Creek }Yeah right??? { I am thinking I'll rename the portion that runs thru our property.
Then of course.....the Paso .....could be incorporated into the name. I sort of wanted something short and sweet and to the point.

I thought:
*Sunset Ranch*
Blessings Farm
*Hidden Trails Farm/Ranch*
Whispering Trails Farm
*Copper Creek Ranch****

He came up with
Our *last name* in the title...then *Pit Creek Pasos. *

Our last name begins with an "S" ...so I thought...Circle S Ranch.
Or...my children's first names begin with T...so I thought
Double T Ranch????

Ummm....the address is 6665.....so that's out...
The name of the Road is nothing special.....
I do love my Pasos....but what if I "fell in love" with another breed. I've been researching Mangalarga Marchadors.....and the North American Single Foot Horse too...So including Paso into the Farm name would exclude the fact that I may own/breed Marchadors eventually.

Some people say incorporate one of your horses' names in the Title...
I've had a Topsy, Shane, Avante', OJ, Phoenix and Hija'......

The only one I really sway towards is Phoenix...and there is already and Phoenix Farm { for Peruvian Pasos } in New York!

All suggestions are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ChexMix1000 (Mar 29, 2009)

I really REALLY like your idea for Copper Creek Ranch. It doesn't include a breed in there, which is good because as you said before, you may find a new breed that's totally unique and you may just "fall" for that. If you don't find Copper Creek Ranch very attractive, then I also like your idea for Circle S Ranch. It's catchy, and most people won't know that the 'S' stands for your last name.
If you are planning on branding your horses, Circle S Ranch would come in handy. You could either do an S in a circle, or an SR in a circle. Or whatever else you may come up with 

Currently I live on a dairy farm, where I work full time in exchange for room and board for my animals. 
Hope I helped, though my brain is somewhat mushy right now.
xoxoxo


----------



## Peruvian9 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for dropping a note....I'm glad you like Copper Creek Ranch. I really liked it too. Hope I can convince my husband that it's a good one! "They say".....{who ever they is} with advertising it's better to be at the beginning of the Alphabet...instead of the end....so "C" is good!


----------



## ChexMix1000 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love it here, actually. It's a forty-five acre property and we've got about a thirty+ herd of goats right now. My job consists of milking mornings and evenings, feeding, and answering telephones, but I get to work with animals all day, every day which is what I've always dreamed of!

What do you do with your horses, currently? Do you show them?


----------



## FunDad (Feb 27, 2009)

Peruvian9, it sounds to me like your family consists of 4 people. How about 4S Creek Ranch? I'm not known for being a creative kind of guy but, it just popped in my head when I was reading your post. Good luck!


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

ChexMix1000 said:


> I really REALLY like your idea for Copper Creek Ranch. It doesn't include a breed in there, which is good because as you said before, you may find a new breed that's totally unique and you may just "fall" for that. If you don't find Copper Creek Ranch very attractive, then I also like your idea for Circle S Ranch. It's catchy, and most people won't know that the 'S' stands for your last name.
> If you are planning on branding your horses, Circle S Ranch would come in handy. You could either do an S in a circle, or an SR in a circle. Or whatever else you may come up with
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree!!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Are you religious? How bout Cross Creek Farm or Ranch? It could be a religious aspect or it could related to trail riding because you cross creeks when you ride?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

"Gaited Creek Farm" since you like gaited horses in general. "Trail Creek Farm" "Gaited S Farms", "Lazy Trail Farm"...


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Copper Creek is a great name! We call our place Sippo Park, because once when we were at my mother-in-law's lake home, there had been a big storm, and a sign washed up on her shore that had "Sippo Park" etched in the wood and painted in. My husband thought it was cool, so we kept it. I like it because it's kind of country sounding, and not something you'll hear everywhere. My hubby wanted to re-name my quarter/paint gelding Sippo---I said "What's his full name, Sippo' Beer?"----needless to say, I didn't change his name, it's still Sir Charles.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

My farm is called Laural Lake Farm, we have two lakes, and are growing Moutian Laurals. What do you have on your property? The name could be "-- Creek Ranch" are there streams running out of the creek? I have an idea.... Maybe "Seven Streams Farm"? hmm just an idea


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Copper Creek Ranch the best. All the others, I have heard variations on a lot before.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

to name our farm we just called by our last name "smythe farm" , our brand is 3 simple simbles (most farm and ranches in our area have them), our horse trailers, trailers, farm colors, ect are green and silver, some times it's not what your farms name is that will atract you future border but how the farm presents it's self.


----------

